

Saudi Arabia now teaching programming to all high school students - ghenne
https://www.nsbasic.com/app/pr/pr.141209.htm

======
MichaelCrawford
I don't think it's such a good idea to require computer programming of _all_
students.

What would it have been like for you, were you required to learn, say, ballet
dancing or singing?

Some people don't have the aptitude, some people don't enjoy it.

The only things that should be required, should be knowledge and skills that
_everyone_ should have.

Sure _offer_ coding as an elective, but don't require it.

I remember very well, my sister being in tears over the requirement that she
learn trigonometry to get into college. She really had no need of it for her
forestry degree. She is just as smart as I am, but in very different ways.

~~~
ghenne
That's true of any subject. I think it's often more a factor of how a subject
is taught than the subject itself. I've seen the curriculum they put together
- it's pretty good.

The other side of this is that many kids will now be exposed to this who did
not have a chance before. A few of them will discover a new life's passion. We
can expect to see some great Saudi programmers in a few years. Education is a
good thing.

------
kodeinfo
Respect they decision . I was grown up in saudi when they was nothing but sand
, now they are trying hard to meet the international standards and create new
minds , entrepreneurs . Happy to hear such a great news . If you guys need any
helping hands to teach students web development let us know .

------
spraveenitpro
What about teaching car driving to girls?

~~~
ghenne
They're certainly teaching programming to girls. In a country where most jobs
are off limits to females, developing apps might be an interesting
opportunity.

